# Your favourite classic film



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

This is inspired by Sheena 76 talking about her favourite Classic Film  To Kill a Mocking Bird.

What does everyone consider their favorite classic film to be?

For me it is a toss up betweem Brief Encounter and A Matter of Life and Death. 

Neither film has fancy special effect and rely on how good the actors and actresses are, with no sex or explicit violence.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

39 steps and lavender hill mob


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> 39 steps and lavender hill mob



Which version of 39 Steps? We have the version with Robert Donat in it.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Which version of 39 Steps? We have the version with Robert Donat in it.



same version x


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 7, 2010)

I really like a lot of the Hitchcock movies, Rear Window, Vertigo, The Birds...


----------



## aymes (Jul 7, 2010)

Gone With the Wind is my favourite film of all time.

Also love Gentlemen Prefer Blondes and Breatfast at Tiffanys. 

(love the books for Gone With the Wind and Gentlemen Prefer Blondes more though!)


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 7, 2010)

As I said yesterday, I love Kes. So well written and takes me back to school.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2010)

I like 50s/60s sci-fi - Destination Moon, The Day the Earth Stood Still, Quatermass and the Pit, Forbidden Planet. Destination Moon probably the favourite, and Flight to Mars, oh - and Invasion Earth. There are too many!!!! 

More conventional films - anything with Margaret Rutherford in! Or Audrey Hepburn!


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 7, 2010)

*Mine has gotta be Quadrophenia.... british classic *


----------



## ypauly (Jul 7, 2010)

12 Angry men 

I have watched it over and over, staring henry fonda and a very young Quincy.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 7, 2010)

Zulu has to be up there. Any ideas where I got the idea for my side boards from...


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 7, 2010)

I also love Blithe Spirit, Whistle down the wind, The song of Bernadette,The lady killers and Alfred Hitchcock films, but which one?sheena76


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> This is inspired by Sheena 76 talking about her favourite Classic Film  To Kill a Mocking Bird.
> 
> What does everyone consider their favorite classic film to be?
> 
> ...


You are spot on, you can't beat the oldies sheena76


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 7, 2010)

Top Gun...thats a classic for me


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

magnificent 7 also and dirty dozen


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

Steffie said:


> magnificent 7 also and dirty dozen



Did you know that The Magnificent Seven was inspired by the Japanese film The Seven Samurai? Same plot, just different continent and language. I like my martial arts films!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Did you know that The Magnificent Seven was inspired by the Japanese film The Seven Samurai? Same plot, just different continent and language. I like my martial arts films!



I was brought up on the magnificent Bruce Lee films in the '70s!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I was brought up on the magnificent Bruce Lee films in the '70s!



Bruce Lee is right up there at the top. It is a shame he met hismaker so young, but he will always be rememberd at his peak!


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 8, 2010)

Perfect World, Big Wednesday, American Graffiti, The Deer Hunter and any pre Dodgey Moore "James Bond".


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Perfect World, Big Wednesday, American Graffiti, The Deer Hunter and any pre Dodgey Moore "James Bond".



What, even George Lazenby?


----------



## runner (Jul 8, 2010)

Casablanca, American Graffiti, anything with Fred and Ginger in.  Out of Africa,  The Remains of the Day, the original 3 Star Wars films, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, for a Few dollars More, the first Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, Mary Poppins! Crococile dundee, 1 and 2, Anywhich Way You Can and any Which Way but Loose, Close Encounters, Jumping Jack Flash.  Erm, better stop now....


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spaghetti westerns with clint eastwood...fistful of dollars, for a few dollars more,the good,bad and me (ugly) lol *


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't know why i didn't mention it before but....

Get Carter of course 

Bernie xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jul 8, 2010)

an oldie I really like is Its a wonderful life!  quite sad of me, but hey!!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> an oldie I really like is Its a wonderful life!  quite sad of me, but hey!!



It's something you like...


----------



## sas77 (Jul 9, 2010)

I watched Chitty Chitty Bang Bang about 5 times a day when I was younger (my poor parents), that is a classic in my opinion - truly scrumptious!!  Anything with Bruce Lee in, any 70's zombie films, although they do good ones now it was great when they did not have computers to fall back.  Jaws, all Rambo films and Rocky I to IV (hated V) - probably because I was too young to watch them when they first came out (forbidden fruit).


----------



## runner (Jul 9, 2010)

Howard's End.  chittiy chitty Bang bang - LOl - my daughter watched Labyrinth, with david bowie in, to the same degree!

I'd go with It's  a wondeful Life too.  four last songs.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

When my big boy was little I used to encorage him to watch The Snow Man on very hot day...


----------



## rachelha (Jul 9, 2010)

Roman Holiday or Breakfast at Tiffanys, both always make me smile.


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 9, 2010)

Amazed no one has said the original Star Wars movies (A New Hope, Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi) yet ;o)  

Watched these repeatedly in my youth.

NiVZ


----------



## topcat123 (Jul 9, 2010)

sad i know for this time of year its has to be" scrooge "but it has to be the alistair sims verson no other can matchi love that film and could watch it again and again and know all the words


----------



## runner (Jul 9, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> Amazed no one has said the original Star Wars movies (A New Hope, Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi) yet ;o)
> 
> Watched these repeatedly in my youth.
> 
> NiVZ



Hi NiVZ - see my post yesterday!!


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I like 50s/60s sci-fi - Destination Moon, The Day the Earth Stood Still, Quatermass and the Pit, Forbidden Planet. Destination Moon probably the favourite, and Flight to Mars, oh - and Invasion Earth. There are too many!!!!
> 
> More conventional films - anything with Margaret Rutherford in! Or Audrey Hepburn!



My favourite from your list Northie.....oh difficult choice ....mmm.... ok ... The Day The Earth Stood Still, closly followed by Forbidden Planet, then Quatermass and the Pit.
You are definitely right though, There are too many!!!!


----------



## Donald (Jul 9, 2010)

Margaret Rutherford Have not heard her name for a while till recently when the TV showed the film murder ahoy.ah yes and the ones she played Miss Marple. As for 50s/60 sci-fi classic is the film (Them) giant ants


----------



## runner (Jul 11, 2010)

The original Greyfriar's Bobby.  Whisky galore.


----------



## RachelT (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not quite sure i consider Star Wars to be old enough to be a classic, but i love em anyway...

Gone With the Wind, Breakfast at Tiffany's and The Ladykillers are all some of my favourites.
Nobody's mentioned The Italian Job yet
Kelly's Heroes: It's a tad crazy, but that's why i like it....


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 18, 2010)

There are too many excellent films to choose from, I can't give a definative favourite 
My dvd collection, however, contains the following,
The Godfather (I and II)
Grand Prix
The Last Samurai
Crocodile Dundee (I and II)
Star Wars (Can't choose, I love them all)
Avatar
Doc Hollywood
The Day The Earth Stood Still (The first one) 
Enter The Dragon
Bicentennial Man

Sci Fi, and gentle humour just about covers my choices, with one foray into car racing. I also have Le Mans but Grand Prix is my favourite racing car movie.
Northie was right there are too many great films to pick an absolute favourite.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 19, 2010)

I love Forbidden Planet for so many reasons. It has Shakespearian undertones, great special effects (for the time), it has a young Leslie Nielsen, was probably the inspiration for Michael Bentine (when invisible creature walks up the stairs, bending them!) and one of my favourite phrases in a film "Monsters from the id" ("id" being really useful in scrabble!).

But, on balance, I'll go for A Matter of Life and Death because I'm an incurable romantic at heart! 

Andy


----------



## PhilT (Jul 21, 2010)

I am a great fan of Alfred Hitchcocks films so I would vote for them.

I also like the old Sherlock Holmes films with Basil Rathbone, also One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest with Jack Nicholson.


----------

